# Checking Ink Levels on Epson Printer

## Zalator

How does one check the ink levels on an Epson Stylus C62?

----------

## delta407

Pry open the cartridges?  :Wink: 

Seriously, though, generally ink-checking is done by the printer driver. I haven't dealt with a great deal of Linux printer drivers, but I have yet to see ink level tracking.

----------

## Naan Yaar

Turboprint allows you to do this.  You can use the free version (basically the same as the full version, except for a banner on high-res prints) for this purpose.  You can see the image with the ink levels here.

Note: I have no commercial interest in Turboprint:).  Also, I use the full version on a RH box and am not sure whether there are any issues under Gentoo.

----------

## henrico

Have a look at escputil (part of gimp-print). You can check ink levels, but also clean the heads and do other maintenance tasks for the Epson Stylus printers. I'm not sure if all Epson Stylus printers are supported.

----------

## Zalator

i tried using escputil, but i couldn't get it working ... it kept saying I/O error on /dev/lp0.

----------

## DNH

try 

```
man escputil
```

You may need to change the file permissions for your printer.

----------

## qwkbrnfox

My printer is attached to a firewall, which I access the usual way 192.168.2.1/lp0 through CUPS.  Anyone know how to check ink levels on a remote printer?

Thanks

qbf

----------

